# I wuv mah sheeps =D



## secuono (Oct 8, 2012)

No pics, camera died right when they came into the barn cus of the rain.
I bent down to the sheeps, to take pics with a dead camera, and Blanka[#8] came over like always. Then CottonCandy came over as well for loving. Lastly Bouncy, the ram, just had to get in on all the scratches and kissy faces. 
The two lambs were like, "omg, nooo, she'll eat you!" The ewe lamb made it as far as the adult's butts and then was like "oh no banana freaking way is she petting me!" 
Sheep!
Blanka eventually got sick of the petting and used my knee as a rubbing post for the rest of the visit. Though, I was able to kiss her nose before she turned me into a pole. Candy demanded petting and little shoving, no butting, just where she touches her head to my knee and pushes just enough for there to be pressure and just stands there. She'll stop when I pet her again. Bouncy rested his head in my hand as I scratched his chin and throat, he always does that. He's so dark and cute, never shoves me or anything when it's not breeding time. And it seems like it's not that time still. :/
Mah wittle sheep clouds are great. 
I'm always on my feet for that 'just in case' moment or more commonly, when they butt each other and end up running into me like I wasn't there a moment ago. 
They're so calm and whatevers about everything.


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 9, 2012)

i love my sheep too. my girls are such loves. they come over all wide eyed like they arent sure, but cant resist a good scratch and as soon as i start petting them the eyes soften and they are like 'ok thisss is goood' lol. love my sheep so much!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 9, 2012)

I love my sheepies, too!


----------



## secuono (Oct 9, 2012)

We'll have to settle for a little older pics for now. Blanka noticing me, Blanka demanding loving. 

...She looks like a cow in the last one...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2012)

Awwww.........


----------

